# missing out on things



## ibser22 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi guys!so I feel gassy and "bubbly" and i hav stomach pain pretty much every day, although sometimes it's better - i'm still learning how to cope. and I know i can't get fully rid of ibs, we can only learn to make it better. but i feel like it's taking over my life because there's so many things i want to do, but i cant. and i know when i'm older i'll regret not doing it, but i feel like there's no way to do it without feeling uncomfortable/embarassed.for example, i really want to be on the school cheer team, and go to overnight camps, and be on a sports team, and be in the play, but i can't commit to it because i know i will end up being really uncomfortable. so i just feel like im missing out on being a normal teen.


----------



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

Went I started having ibs I missed out on a lot. I almost didn't go to my schools trip to DC. But this year of school is a little better. I wasing going be on my cheer team too, but I didn't get a chance to even go because of being a slave to my bed and the bathroom XD My doctor put me on a great plan! Now I can do a lot more. I can do overnights and road trips with my softball team. I find that I get nervous about stuff like going out for a long time or going to school functions. But once I got out and doing what I wanted to do, I tend to just forget about the pain, gurgling(that's a major problem for me too), and the uncomfortable feelings.







anytime u want to talk just look me up: )


----------

